# 30 ozt silver melt



## goldenchild (Jun 16, 2012)

A short vidya I recorded today.

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kdYbBu5MAeU[/youtube]


----------



## Smack (Jun 16, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kdYbBu5MAeU&feature=youtu.be

this one works


----------



## samuel-a (Jun 16, 2012)

Nice goldenchild .

I have a 17 kilo casting job due this month... hopefully i'll get the chance to take some photos/video as well.


----------



## lazersteve (Jun 21, 2012)

Nice work goldenchild.

A few months ago I cast these bars for a customer:







They are right out of the graphite mold and the residual flux has not been removed with pickeling in dilute acid (hence the slight brown surface color in the photo), but they are still very nice.

I ran the customers impure silver bars all in my double silver cell set up to get crystals,






and then melted in my kettle furnace:






and cast into 2-3 pound bars as seen in the photo above.

There is something peaceful about holding silver bars! Silver is a pain to deal with, but it is a very beautiful metal when pure.

Steve


----------



## goldsilverpro (Jun 21, 2012)

What is a "double silver cell?" Does that mean you ran it through a silver cell twice?


----------



## lazersteve (Jun 23, 2012)

It is my way of saying two cells wired in series but housed in the same pyrex container. 

The reason I call it a double cell is because I made it out of a single 3 gallon rectangular pyrex container that I divided into two equal compartments with silicon and a polypropylene barrier. Each side is isolated from the other and has it's own electrolyte, anode basket, and stainless steel cathode. I had the large rectangular pyrex container on hand and wanted to scale up from my 1 liter cell that I had been using. The new cell(s) worked great and allowed me to refine the silver much faster than my smaller set up would have. 

Steve


----------



## samuel-a (Jun 29, 2012)

Still trying to find a good way to take pictures of my bars...

Anyway, here's a 4 kilo bricks wall :mrgreen:


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Jun 29, 2012)

Very nice looking Sam.


----------



## Lobby (Jun 30, 2012)

Cool bars.


----------



## Smack (Jun 30, 2012)

samuel-a said:


> Still trying to find a good way to take pictures of my bars...
> 
> Anyway, here's a 4 kilo bricks wall :mrgreen:



Sam, you need a diffuser to soften the light. Set your lighting up behind the camera then hang a plain white sheet between the lights and camera, or you could have your light source slightly above the camera. Usually you would want a little of both, a light on each side and slightly above but the main thing is the diffuser and a sheet works perfect. I have some before and after of some of our old products, if I can find them on this rig I will post so you can see the difference the diffuser makes.


----------



## samuel-a (Jun 30, 2012)

Hi Smack

Yes, the difference is very apparent.

Thank you very much for the tip. I'll try to find lamp stands and fit it with a white sheet to diffuse the light.


----------



## skeeter629 (Jun 30, 2012)

Those bars are absolutely amazing Sam. That makes me drool.


----------



## lazersteve (Jul 1, 2012)

Nice bars Sam,

You should place a familiar item in the photo as a comparison for scale. I've also never been one for jazzing up the photo with 'fancy' backgrounds, lighting filters, and such. I typically take my photos with the countertop for the background in the 'raw'.

As a sense of comparison of the bars in my photo by mass they total 13+ kg and weigh over a kilo each (except the thin one as it was the last of the batch).

Here's a little more than 6.5kg in a wall set up:






Steve


----------



## skeeter629 (Jul 1, 2012)

Fantastic wall Steve. I absolutely love to watch silver melting and being poured. You do a fantastic job as usual.


----------



## samuel-a (Jul 1, 2012)

Steve, your bars came out very nicely.

Honestly, i'm too not so fond with fancy up the photos, i normally just shoot with my pocket camera and whatever backgound i have available.

The thing is, we are trying to shoot for a products catalog and to do that, i see no way around using all of these tricks used by professional photographers... So now, i'm taking a crash course on youtube about how to shoot shiny stuff. :mrgreen:


----------



## lazersteve (Jul 1, 2012)

What sort of catalog are you working on Sam?

Steve


----------



## goldenchild (Jul 13, 2012)

I sold this bar off yesterday and it was XRF'd twice. Once on top and once on bottom with a purity of .9999. AgCl method was used exclusively to create this bar.


----------



## jimdoc (Jul 13, 2012)

goldenchild said:


> I sold this bar off yesterday and it was XRF'd twice. Once on top and once on bottom with a purity of .9999. AgCl method was used exclusively to create this bar.




Was there supposed to be a picture?

Jim


----------



## Geo (Jul 13, 2012)

Jim, i believe it was in the video in the first post.


----------



## jimdoc (Jul 13, 2012)

Geo said:


> Jim, i believe it was in the video in the first post.



Oh, that makes sense.
Thanks. Jim


----------

